# Diseño de un Subwoofer - Parte 3 (y ultima): Ajuste y respuesta del sub



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 11, 2011)

Buenas! Esta ultima parte de mis dos artículos anteriores (*este *y *este*) se venía demorando por algunos inconvenientes que he tenido en este ultimo tiempo, pero creo que ya llegó la hora de escribirlo para cerrar la "serie", así que ahí vamos!

En la segunda parte de esta serie quedó claro que tipo de filtrado se le iba a aplicar al subwoofer en función de la respuesta ajustada de los satélites. Pero resulta que la respuesta deseada del subwoofer es solo una parte de la historia , ya que la otra parte - y no menos importante - era el ajuste del nivel de salida del amplificador que lo excita a fin de lograr la integración "perfecta" entre el subwoofer y los satélites. En este último artículo vamos a describir el ajuste de las curvas de respuesta del sub con el WinISD, la respuesta lograda (solo y en conjunto con los satélites) y por último, el cálculo de la ganancia del crossover activo para permitir la integración.

La primera curva que debemos analizar es la respuesta natural del subwoofer en su caja, que si bien ya la estimamos en la primera parte, ahora la hemos ajustado en función de las pérdidas provocadas por el amortiguamiento interno y que se midieron tal como se decribe en la segunda parte. La respuesta natural corregida es la siguiente:

​ 

El próximo paso, como era de esperarse, es la aplicación de la Transformación de Linkwitz para lograr el Qtc de 0.8 (y que debería haber sido menor...en esto le pifió Rod Elliot). La aplicación de la TL nos lleva a una respuesta como esta:

​ 

Finalmente, la aplicación del filtro pasa-bajos Linkwitz-Riley de 4º orden, con corte en 73 Hz, nos lleva a la respuesta "casi final" buscada, que se muestra en la figura siguiente:

​ 

En esta última figura podemos ver algunas cosas interesantes:


El subwoofer *solo reproduce una octava y media* (desde los 30Hz a los 73Hz), lo cual es un rango de frecuencias bastante estrecho.
Se puede ver que en la lista de filtros aparece un parámetro llamado *Static Gain* cuyo valor es de 3.76 dB y es el que permite igualar los niveles de SPL entre los satélites y el subwoofer. Este parámetro tiene una importancia fundamental en el ajuste de la respuesta acústica del conjunto, ya que lo que estoy buscando no es que los graves retumben, sino que "suenen como deben sonar"...ni mas ni menos que eso.
Ya que la ganancia aplicada al subwoofer es tan importante para nivelar la repuesta de todo el conjunto, ahora vamos a analizar un poco como se hace para calcular este factor de corrección .
Cuando caí en la cuenta que iba a tener que determinar este valor de ganancia (que se ajusta tocando uno de los trimpot del crossover), me puse a buscar en la web para ver que encontraba. Yo ya tenía una idea formada de como debía hacerse, pero buscaba datos adicionales por si había algo que yo no estaba contemplando. Encontré varias cosas, que en su gran mayoría eran "terribles tonteras", y en la web de ESP encontré un poco de detalle en una parte del artículo *Benefits of biamping*, pero en verdad no me gustó como estaba explicado, así que hice mi propio análisis y llegué al siguiente dibujo, que a continuación les explico:

​ 

En resumidas cuentas, el ajuste de la ganancia del subwoofer es bastante fácil, pero hay que tener en cuenta algunas cosas importantes que se muestran en el dibujo. Para cada etapa hay que tener en cuenta las ganancias que existen en TODA la secuencia de dispositivos, desde que entra la señal hasta que sale por el parlante correspondiente. En esta cadena tenemos:


Ganancia del crossover.
Ganancia del amplificador de potencia que excita al parlante.
Sensibilidad del parlante.
El preamplificador lo descontamos por que excita a todos los crossovers por igual, así que esa ganancia es una constante que se agrega por igual a cada etapa, así que podemos obviarla. La ganancia del crossover la desconocemos para el subwoofer, pero para los Mid+Hi tiene algún valor, que en este caso es el que permite que salga la misma amplitud de señal que entra (hablando siempre en la parte "plana" de la respuesta del filtro). Como lo que entra es lo mismo que sale, la ganancia vale 0dB, así que si podemos calcular la ganancia relativa necesaria para el subwoofer, el ajuste será tan simple como meter una señal de amplitud X y lograr que se amplifique o atenúe para lograr k*X, donde k es la ganancia del crossover calculada para el canal del subwoofer.
Las ganancias de los amplificadores son datos constructivos y elegidos por mí, así que las conozco, y las sensibilidades también las conozco por que son datos propios de los parlantes, aunque los valores que he usado son los que se desprenden de las mediciones que hice.
De esta manera tenemos dos etapas, cada una con un grupo de ganancias involucradas y conocidas, excepto una de ellas para el subwoofer, así que hay que aplicar algo de matemática básica para lograr encontrarla (sistema de una ecuación con una incógnita, la ven los chicos de cuarto grado ). Las ecuaciones de partido son:
Para los Mid+Hi, la ganancia total será:
*Gmh = 0dB + 25.73dB + 93.14dB*​ 
y para el subwoofer será:
*Gsw = XdB + 27.23dB + 87.88dB*​ 
Como *Gmh = Gsw* si es que buscamos que ambos canales generen la misma SPL para una misma señal de entrada, entonces podemos sacar:
X = 25.75dB + 93.14dB - 27.23dB - 87.88dB​ 
lo que nos dá
*X = 3.76dB = 1.54*​ 
X es la ganancia necesaria para que el canal del subwoofer suene "lo mismo de fuerte" que los satélites, así que metemos al crossover del subwoofer una señal de 1Vrms y ajustamos el trimpot para que salga 1.54Vrms....fácil, eh?

Bueno, con todo ajustado como dicen los libros y Don Linkwitz, veamos que cosa es la que obtenemos en el sonido del subwoofer cuando lo excitamos con ruido rosa:

​ 

Si bien está en una escala de frecuencia diferente a la del WinISD, tiene una forma muuuuy parecida. En la siguiente figura tenemos marcadas las pendientes de cada filtro a partir de sus frecuencias de corte:

​ 

Estas mediciones son todas de campo cercano (y no en las mejores condiciones ), pero la pendiente de la derecha tiene los 24 dB/oct del filtro LR de cuarto orden, mientras que la pendiente de la izquierda tiene los 12 dB/oct en 30 Hz, esperados a partir de la extensión en frecuencia lograda con la TL.

Como puede verse, la práctica refleja perfectamente lo que la teoría predice, y el subwoofer funciona tal cual fué diseñado.

La figura siguiente muestra la respuesta conjunta estimada por el WinISD, pero no es mas que sumar las respuestas de los satélites y el subwoofer:

​ 

Debe tenerse en cuenta que esta última gráfica no muestra los niveles SPL de salida, sino las respuestas en frecuencia de cada subsistema acústico. Resulta claro que ambos"techos" de las curvas deben quedar a la misma altura en SPL, ya que para eso hicimos el ajuste de la ganancia del sub. En un próximo post voy a poner el resultado de la medición conjunta, pero es un poco de lío por que tengo mas de un amplificador en el camino, así que luego veré como se hace.


Con esto finaliza esta serie de temas sobre como construir un subwoofer, y toda la historia que tuve que pasar desde desarrollar una caja hasta tener que ecualizar todo el sistema de parlantes. Creo que todo esto le puede ser útil *a quienes deseen lograr un muy buen sonido estéreo* sin tener que vender a la madre y a la abuela para comprar los equipos necesarios. La imagen estéreo (el soundstage que dicen los audiófilos) que se logra con un sistema ajustado de esta forma es "casi inmejorable", y no requiere perseguir la "magia" de las válvulas, los capacitores de cera de abeja y las bobinas de laminas de plata, y toda otra sartalada de estupideces que muchos compran o sueñan con comprar para lograr un sonido al que NUNCA van a llegar por otros medios.

Por supuesto que hay mas escalones que subir si se desea llegar al "nirvana del audio", empezando por la calidad de los parlantes y siguiendo por la estructura de las cajas, pero estimo que este tipo de sistemas 2.1 es ampliamente satisfactorio en el 90% de los casos, sobre todo dadas las limitaciones de espacio existente en las viviendas de estos días.

Bueno....esto ha sido todo! Espero que a alguien le sirva o le interese, y si tienen dudas, pregunten con confianza, pero estudien mucho antes . Esa es la forma de tener el control del audio y no dejar que los equipos y baffles "piensen por su cuenta".

Que la fuerza los acompañe.

PD: Las imágenes del TruRTA están un poco retocadas para eliminar unos picos a 50Hz y múltiplos que aparecen culpa del maldito cable de micrófono y no del generador de ruido rosa....LPM!


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 11, 2011)

Que te puedo decir...

Ha si! 

Lo que debe sonar ese arreglo! felicitaciones por el post y por el equipo (ademas de que se que tenes mejoras en mente.... jeje)

Saludos


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 11, 2011)

Excelente trabajo Ezavalla, lei tus otros articulos, y la verdad me parecio muy bueno. Te hago una consulta, el limite  de potencia admisble por el sub queda definido por la sobre excursion del cono?, porque tengo unos woofers que soportan muy buena potencia pero su Xmax es muy bajo, y me preguntaba que bajando a 25 hz los puedo detonar por sobre excursion.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 11, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> Lo que debe sonar ese arreglo! felicitaciones por el post y por el equipo (ademas de que se que tenes mejoras en mente.... jeje)


Gracias Juan! Anda muy bien el arreglo este!!!!
Sabés que leyendo "en otro foro"  encontré una recomendación *audiófila *sobre una grabación de jazz llamada _"Arne Domnerus' Group: Jazz at the Pawnshop"_, así que la "conseguí prestada"  para escucharla. Antes de seguir aclaro que no me banco el jazz (algunos temas sí), aunque reconozco la genialidad de los compositores de jazz y la complejidad que tiene ese tipo de música, pero por desgracia...no es la música que me gusta.
Bueno, lo puse...y se escuchaba de PM! verdaderamente IMPRESIONANTE!
Pero claro...es una muy buena grabación, con excelente definición espacial de los instrumentos y una definición espectral extremadamente marcada. Ahora entiendo por que escuchan ese tipo de cosas: con ese nivel de grabación, hasta un minicomponente suena como los dioses! Por supuesto que en mi sistema, los instrumentos estaban perfectamente ubicados y los sonidos eran extremadamente claros (punto para los RE625!). Lo unico que no me gustó fué el sonido de un piano que por momentos "caminaba" por todo el soundstage. Cosa rara, pero repetí la escucha un par de veces y el efecto persistía...en fin...no se...

Ahora vamos a ver cuando cambiemos los satélites por los que ya conocés....veremos que sucede, pero lo que espero lograr es posicionar el centro del cuadro sonoro a la altura de la mitad de la distancia entre el tweeter y el midwoofer, por que ahora, con las batatas que tengo, se escucha clarito como la diferencia de profundidad entre el tweeter y el mid hacen que el centro del cuadro esté por debajo de la línea de los baffles...o sea...se inclinó para abajo el lóbulo de radiación  

Veremos si logramos enderezarlo....

Saludos!



cyverlarva dijo:


> Excelente trabajo Ezavalla, lei tus otros articulos, y la verdad me parecio muy bueno. Te hago una consulta, el limite  de potencia admisble por el sub queda definido por la sobre excursion del cono?, porque tengo unos woofers que soportan muy buena potencia pero su Xmax es muy bajo, y me preguntaba que bajando a 25 hz los puedo detonar por sobre excursion.


Muchas gracias, cyver!
En cuanto al sub....hay que tener algo de cuidado pero tampoco hay que morirse. Yo sé que a vos te gusta escuchar "fuerte", pero - dependiendo del cruce del sub - puede que no llegués a pegarle demasiado y puedas zafar. El woofer que he usado no es gran cosa, pero esta mañana le sacudí casi los 200W con ruido rosa y ni se inmutó (mas allá que tuve que parar por que casi me como un vidrio grande de una puerta-ventana, que vibraba como un HDP). Lo que sí es importante es que tenga un Xmax "razonable" (el mio ni sé cuanto tiene, pero parecen unos 8mm pico a pico) si vas a bajar mucho en frecuencia, y también importa que tenga una frecuencia de corte natural lo mas baja posible, por que eso hace que no exija tanta potencia si hace falta bajar un poco más. El mío tenía casi 59Hz en la caja y lo llevé a 30Hz, y eso requiere multiplicar la potencia y la excursión por 4...lo que parece muy mucho, pero en realidad, los contenidos sonoros por debajo de los 60Hz tienen muy poca amplitud, así que yo calculo que en escucha normal le habré pegado - como mucho - con 10W al subwoofer mientras tenía una fracción de watt en los satélites (fijate que esos tienen casi 94dB/W/m de sensibilidad). Con parlantes de sensbilidad mas normalita, la diferencia no hubiera sido tan grande 
En resumen, con un woofer razonablemente bueno podés llegar bastante abajo sin riesgo de romper nada - acordate que estas cajas van selladas, no son bass-reflex - aunque tengas el volumen muy alto.

Saludos!


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 11, 2011)

Buenisima explicacion Eduardo, yo habia leido algunos papers de rod elliot con un circuito con EQ como el que usas, y precisamente hablaba de parlantes " buenos" y parlantes "malos" para este tipo de correccion, si no me equivoco hablaba de probarlo en una caja de 100 litros y aplicarle 20 hz con aproximadamente 100 vatios, si se veia alta excursion sin sonido el parlante "servia", si se escuchaba un tono de 60 hz no, ya que el tono provenia del tercer armonico y esto era "malo".

Off topic: si podes de donde te prestaron el anterior disco, pediles que te presten Musica Nuda -Live a FIP, me dejo loco el tema Fever, y el tema I Will Survive, la verdad nunca pense que mis cajas podian sonar asi.

Saludos


----------



## renanvinicius (Sep 11, 2011)

te ha quedado genial.
lo de la excursion es un problemas pero para eso existen sub(de coche baratos) que tiene 14 mm o mas.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 12, 2011)

Excelente como siempre, Profe !!!! que mas le puedo decir ....
Y eso que segun nuestro amigo "arquitecto" ... las matematicas no son confiables


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 12, 2011)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Buenisima explicacion Eduardo, yo habia leido algunos papers de rod elliot con un circuito con EQ como el que usas, y precisamente hablaba de parlantes " buenos" y parlantes "malos" para este tipo de correccion, si no me equivoco hablaba de probarlo en una caja de 100 litros y aplicarle 20 hz con aproximadamente 100 vatios, si se veia alta excursion sin sonido el parlante "servia", si se escuchaba un tono de 60 hz no, ya que el tono provenia del tercer armonico y esto era "malo".


El tema con Rod Elliot en esta parte es que no es tan cierto lo que dice con respecto a las demandas *reales *de potencia. Como te dije, por debajo de los 60Hz hay bastante poco y de poca amplitud en el 99% de los casos, entonces, aunque la curva de respuesta de la TL te diga que necesitás un aumento de potencia de 10dB o más - y que es real - en realidad le vas a aumentar la potencia 10 veces a señales muy chiquitas, así que no es tanta la necesidad de excursión....pero nunca está demás, sobre todo si escuchás a volumen muy alto.
Y lo de los parlantes...no sé cuanta realidad hay en eso de los 20 y 60Hz. El planteo "parece" lógico, pero considerando la batata con la que hice el sub y lo que se la he pegado ayer y no hacía nada de ruido extra, creo que tmabién es necesario contemplar el diseño de la caja antes de hacer una aseveración de ese tipo. Por otra parte, no cualquier parlante llega a los 20Hz en la f3 o f6, y en esas condiciones me pregunto: para quien vale la recomendación?????
Yo también le dí mucha bola a Rod Elliot en este tema, pero luego me cansé de leer a Linkwitz, y el no plantea esta situación en ningún momento, lo que me hace suponer que Elliot está medio ido de mambo en algunas cosas (es más, si lo lees con detalle se vé claramente un paso de "azul" a "rojo" a lo largo de los años).



cyverlarva dijo:


> Off topic: si podes de donde te prestaron el anterior disco, pediles que te presten Musica Nuda -Live a FIP, me dejo loco el tema Fever, y el tema I Will Survive, la verdad nunca pense que mis cajas podian sonar asi.


OK, gracias! Voy a ver si le pido prestado a esta gente ese CD para ver que tal va.

Saludos!


----------



## 0002 (Sep 12, 2011)

Me quito el sombrero ante alguien como usted , impresionante ahora si no tengo excusa para escuchar música como se debe , lo único en lo que quedé volcado  es ¿de donde sale la SPL necesaria en el subwoofer?. Después de eso sólo me queda la duda es ¿si este sistema puede ser ampliado para su uso en un 5.1?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 12, 2011)

0002 dijo:


> Me quito el sombrero ante alguien como usted , impresionante ahora si no tengo excusa para escuchar música como se debe , lo único en lo que quedé volcado  es ¿de donde sale la SPL necesaria en el subwoofer?. Después de eso sólo me queda la duda es ¿si este sistema puede ser ampliado para su uso en un 5.1?


Gracias por tus apreciaciones!
La SPL del subwoofer es un parámetro del propio parlante, y normalmente viene especificado, aunque yo usé los que resultaron de la medición que hice.

En cuanto a ampliarlo para un 5.1....de poderse, se puede, pero la complejidad que vas a tener para generar los canales surround de la forma correcta hace que no sea tan bueno. Tené en cuenta que este sistema no solo ecualiza los satélites y el subwoofer sino que también define los alcances en frecuencia para cada uno de ellos, y todo a partir de una señal estéreo. Con una señal 5.1 nativa....pues bueno....solo la usamos y listo, pero generar 5.1 a partir del estéreo es algo que es "factible" pero hay que resignar bastante performance para lograr los canales central y traseros....y casi que no tiene caso intentarlo.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 12, 2011)

Profe: Si no es cierto lo que parlantes "buenos" y "malos" para la LT ... te cambio TUS "batatas" por las mias! 
Los crujidos que hacian esos pobres !!! y que la caja era solida , era solida, joer!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 12, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Profe: Si no es cierto lo que parlantes "buenos" y "malos" para la LT ... te cambio TUS "batatas" por las mias!
> Los crujidos que hacian esos pobres !!! y que la caja era solida , era solida, joer!


Bueeeee....hay límites para todo  . Además vos hiciste algo medio raro con cajas bass-reflex y la LT   y tal vez eso fué lo que no les gustó a tus parlantes, ya que las bass-reflex excursionan en exceso por debajo de la frecuencia de corte, cosa que en las selladas no sucede.
Lo que sí estoy seguro es que la demanda de potencia del amplificador y de excursión de los parlantes de la que habla Elliot NO ES REAL en la música convencional, a menos que le sacudás 100W a los satélites, en cuyo caso ya estás medio pasado de la raya y ahí habrá que hacer un análisis mas profundo del bardo.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 12, 2011)

Nonono, Profe... empece haciendo "los deberes"  como corresponde... primero caja cerrada , bastante volumen (70lt)  despues , ante los resultados feos... solte la Bestia que llevo dentro!
( y no me salio tan mal! ) tenes que ver como suenan ahora como "muletos" del bajo del Bebé! 

Potencia : sin ir a los extremos ...hay muchas cosas que juegan , no es lo mismo cortar a 70Hz que a 200, los rendimientos de unos parlantes y otros son muy distintos ... la composicion de la musica cambia tambien... pero opino que al menos hay que tener el triple de potencia para el sub que para M/H


----------



## 0002 (Sep 12, 2011)

Gracias por aclararme un poco el panorama, Profe Eza, ¿podría indicarme donde están esos cálculos? tengo un parlante sony xplod 12" que pienso sacarle jugo aunque creo que no será lo mejor, debido a que tengo que mandarlo a reparar, pero pues igual, algo tengo que sacarle.

En cuanto al 5.1, lo preguntaba, ya que como usted sabrá, dentro de los archivos de ESP, hay un circuito que más o menos cumple esa función, pero no tenia por sabido eso que menciona. Aunque para ser honesto si me gustaría quemarme un poco el cerebro , viendo la posibilidad de adaptarlo, siempre y cuando el presupuesto no sea tan titánico como el resultado . Una de las cosas que me generó más intriga fue el tan mencionado delay que los parlantes traseros llevan pero, buscando en internet, sólo he encontrado circuitos que tienen un integrado que no existe por estos lados.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 12, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Nonono, Profe... empece haciendo "los deberes"  como corresponde... primero caja cerrada , bastante volumen (70lt)  despues , ante los resultados feos... solte la Bestia que llevo dentro!
> ( y no me salio tan mal! ) tenes que ver como suenan ahora como "muletos" del bajo del Bebé!


Ahhhhh...yo me acordaba solo de los bass-reflex 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Potencia : sin ir a los extremos ...hay muchas cosas que juegan , no es lo mismo cortar a 70Hz que a 200, los rendimientos de unos parlantes y otros son muy distintos ... la composicion de la musica cambia tambien... pero opino que al menos hay que tener el triple de potencia para el sub que para M/H


Claro que hay muchas cosas que juegan y seguro que hay que tener mas potencia para el sub que para los satélites, pero acordate que todo este juego es para lograr una reproducción "lo más parecida posible a la realidad", y una vez que ajustás las niveles de los satélites con el sub, encontrás que la potencia en juego es muy poca... a menos que se te ocurra escuchar la reproducción del órgano de una iglesia, en cuyo caso te van a vibrar hasta las pe...stañas . Si te fijás en al primera parte de la serie, hay una estimación que hice de la potencia necesaria y me resultaron cerca de 50W....pero por las dudas tengo 200W 



0002 dijo:


> En cuanto al 5.1, lo preguntaba, ya que como usted sabrá, dentro de los archivos de ESP, hay un circuito que más o menos cumple esa función, pero no tenia por sabido eso que menciona. Aunque para ser honesto si me gustaría quemarme un poco el cerebro , viendo la posibilidad de adaptarlo, siempre y cuando el presupuesto no sea tan titánico como el resultado . Una de las cosas que me generó más intriga fue el tan mencionado delay que los parlantes traseros llevan pero, buscando en internet, sólo he encontrado circuitos que tienen un integrado que no existe por estos lados.


Primero: no me traten de Profe!!!!!! :enfadado:
Segundo: Si te gusta estudiar, pensar y aplicar lo que aprendés, entonces dale nomás y hacé un sistema 5.1!!! Cuando te respondí, lo hice con el esquema de ESP en mi mente, ya que ese "hace algo parecido" a un surround 5.1 a partir de una señal estéreo, pero está lejos de serlo en la realidad.
Pero dale! Hacelo y comentanos que te resultó! Siempre se puede aprender algo nuevo...


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 12, 2011)

0002: Ese parlante creo que es ideal para hacer esto.. estan diseñados para caja cerrada, admiten una excursion de cono importante.... 
Respecto al 5.1 ... Minga vas a encontrar circuito para hacerlo vos! yo tambien busque pero integrados para hacer el delay no encontre. No te van a dar tan facil lo que es vigente!! te  dan lo que tiene 20 años....
Por otra parte nada te impide hacer todo lo que es ecualizacion y bi-amplificacion para un 5.1 ... pero necesitas 8 amplificadores + el del subwoofer ...
creo que el enfasis tenes que ponerlo en los frontales , que es donde sale la musica . El resto son las voces y los efectos complementarios.
El tema amplificadores lo solucionas dignamente con los nobles TDAxxxx , eso si , anda ahorrando para transformador , que va a tener varios Kg de fierro y cobre... o dedicate a hacer fuentes conmutadas ( es mi enorme falencia en este momento ) 
Espero no te confunda mas 

Profe: LA VERDAD NO OFENDE , he verificado su "prontuario" en la Universidad ..... por cierto impresionante


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 12, 2011)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Off topic: si podes de donde te prestaron el anterior disco, pediles que te presten Musica Nuda -Live a FIP, me dejo loco el tema Fever, y el tema I Will Survive, la verdad nunca pense que mis cajas podian sonar asi.


Bueno....no tenían el Live at Fip, así que me prestaron otro un poquito mas viejo que también trae "I will survive". La verdad es que la grabación es excelente, y el contrabajo hace arder los satélites y el subwoofer. La voz de esta chica es extremadamente clara, pero luego de escuchar todo el CD....y "I will survive" en particular, estoy seguro de que Gloria Gaynor le arrancaría la lengua para que no cante más!!! :enfadado:
Por favor...que cosa rara ese dúo....y tiene tanto de jazz como yo de reggatonero. En fin.... el CD vale la pena escucharlo para comprobar el sistema de audio y el ajuste de los parlantes, pero por lo demás.....menos mal que no lo compré   (jeje...me lo prestaron ).

PD: Flojo flojo el soundstage....no existe un lugar exacto donde ubicar los músicos, mas allá de que el contrabajo está a tirando a la izquierda y las voz un poco a la derecha, pero no se puede distinguir donde están específicamente.


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 12, 2011)

Ya que estamos con las grabaciones, vamos a ver si me pueden sacar una duda que tengo, en una visita que hice a Mendoza recientemente, aproveche para traerme viejos CD´s de clásica que tenia y recordaba que sonaban muy bien, los mismos dicen PILZ "Master Series" DDD (digital, digital, digital), mamita cuando los escuche en un equipo como la gente (mis viejos son músicos y no se por que nunca se interesaron en un buen equipo, es como que disfrutan de la música de otra manera...) suenan impresionantes, tanto en detalle como en imagen sonora, es como estar al frente de la orquesta, con cada instrumento en su lugar, es mas, me di cuenta de que el "RCA" estaba conectado al revés por que escuchaba los violines a la izquierda y los chelos a la derecha.... tengo cinco (uno de Bach que no puedo describir con palabras, el concierto mas lindo que he escuchado, dos de Mozart y dos de Chopin), todos se escuchan perfectos. 
En fin, mi duda es si saben algo de esta discográfica-estudio, ya que en las disquerias no he visto nada (tampoco busque demasiado), los CD´s tendran unos 10 años, pero ninguno de los nuevos que he comprado se le acerca en sonido-imagen, uno que otro.. pero con pocos instrumentos (piano y violonchelo, cuartetos de cuerdas, etc.) estos son sinfónicas completas!!
pd: Edu, a mi tampoco me gusta el jazz, no se por que, encima cada vez tengo que escuchar mas por que es lo que mas escuchan los "audiofilos" y es al dope... sigue sin gustarme ni un poco, como el tango cantado, no me gusta, pero el instrumental de Piazzolla me vuelve loco... gustos son gustos....


----------



## 0002 (Sep 12, 2011)

Pues hablando honestamente, veré que aprendo como dice el compañero Ezavalla  además tengo un amplificador Boschman de 4 canales (con tecnología mosfet!  )  , voy a hacer una mezcla entre este y otros TDA que ya tengo con fuente, están un poco subdimensionados los trafos pero igual, para una habitación de 4x4 creo bastará (además quiero llegar a los 50 años con los oidos servibles  ).

En cuanto al tema del subwoofer, que es lo más importante en este caso, trataré de seguir fielmente los pasos compadre Eza, precisamente estoy viendo la posibilidad de comprar original el repuesto de la suspención del parlante, para empezar a sacar cuentas. Aunque todavía tengo que terminar de leer los reglamentarios que se describen  . Espero no hacer mucho "pancho" (problema), pero estaría de lujo contar con su ayuda en cosas que como diría Ez, son chino básico para mi .

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Sep 12, 2011)

Como veo que te encanta el título: Otro muy buen hilo para la cuenta, "profe" (perdón, no podía contenerme ).

Ahora actualizo la serie con los links de los tres temas.

Saludos y felicitaciones.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 12, 2011)

Juan: No he tenido suerte de encontrar grabaciones de musica clasica siquiera "decentes" ... asi sean incluso importadas ( tampoco soy un fanatico que vive revolviendo ) 
Creo que es un tema ( como ya dije en otro hilo , y nos van a echar por off-topic ) de presupuesto , ya que son muchos menos los que compran eso que uno de cumbia o de katy Perry.. 
La mayoria son reediciones de malas grabaciones....Tomo nota del sello que hablas a ver que encuentro!
Quisiera tener algunas cosas de Wagner ( mi preferido ) 
Como vos decis , los musicos son una raza especial ... no la perciben como uno. Pero por algo trabajamos tanto para poder reproducir lo que ELLOS crean !!

El Jazz ... no me enloquece pero si le aprecio que es la gran base del rock'n roll que vino despues ... hay cosas muy lindas , Duke Ellington logro un grado sinfonico con su big band... locos como Dizzie Gilespie y Bird Parker... , hay mucho . Siempre digo que cuando sea viejo ( Mejor que me apure ) ...voy a aprender a tocar piano con mis deditos poco delicados y voy a tocar ...JAZZ.


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 12, 2011)

Me olvidaba, ademas de PILZ DDD - Master Series - Dice "GEMA" no se si sirve de algo... además del Made in Germany

Perdón por el off...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 12, 2011)

No hay problema con el off....siempre es buena info para verificar la performance del sistema de parlantes. Lo único que está prohibido es off-topiquear con términos como: "la sedosidad de los agudos y la transparencia de los medios que me recuerdan a una sábana de raso deslizándose sobre los tweeters"  .....y en fin....ya saben a que me refiero 

@Cacho: Muchísimas gracias por actualizar los links de las tres "ediciones".

@AntonioAA: Naaaaaa.....mis "antecedentes" no son taaanto como parecen .

@juanfilas: Hola Juan! Encontré en don Google: http://www.google.com.ar/search?q=pilz+records
Tenés varios links para leer....pero parece que era una empresa alemana "subsidiaria" de BASF ...pero es muy vieja...no se...


----------



## 0002 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yo me quedo con algo como esto  :






No es muy clásico, pero pues para eso quiero tener los parlantes bien puestos... además que tomaré como sugerencia las ya mencionadas  .

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 12, 2011)

Pero le voy a seguir diciendo "Profe" , Profe....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 12, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Pero le voy a seguir diciendo "Profe" , Profe....


Y...que le vamos a hacer.....dale nomás


----------



## Cacho (Sep 12, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> @Cacho: Muchísimas gracias por actualizar los links de las tres "ediciones".


De nada.

De hecho fue más fácil de lo que pensé: En este te encargaste vos de que estuvieran, en el primero estaba el link al segundo (no tiene sentido pasar de ese al 3, así que no lo agregué) y sólo tuve que actualizar el segundo para ir al 3 o al 1.

Fue fácil 
Saludos


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 12, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Bueno....no tenían el Live at Fip, así que me prestaron otro un poquito mas viejo que también trae "I will survive". La verdad es que la grabación es excelente, y el contrabajo hace arder los satélites y el subwoofer. La voz de esta chica es extremadamente clara, pero luego de escuchar todo el CD....y "I will survive" en particular, estoy seguro de que Gloria Gaynor le arrancaría la lengua para que no cante más!!! :enfadado:
> Por favor...que cosa rara ese dúo....y tiene tanto de jazz como yo de reggatonero. En fin.... el CD vale la pena escucharlo para comprobar el sistema de audio y el ajuste de los parlantes, pero por lo demás.....menos mal que no lo compré   (jeje...me lo prestaron ).
> 
> PD: Flojo flojo el soundstage....no existe un lugar exacto donde ubicar los músicos, mas allá de que el contrabajo está a tirando a la izquierda y las voz un poco a la derecha, pero no se puede distinguir donde están específicamente.



Te soy sincero, Live a Fip es un poco mas "serio" se nota una evolucion en el disco, la grabacion es mejor todavia que en el disco que escuchaste, pero no me banco todo el disco, se me hace monotono y medio pesado, rescato "Fever" a mi parecer un soundstage impresionante, el arremeter de la armonica me parecio excelente, "I will Survive" es mucho mas  interesante menos risueño que en el que tenes como que estan mas serios y se nota mejor grabacion. Siempre para probar discos proba con Hdend los dos discos HDEND disco 1 y HDEND disco 2, agarrate con "Pink Panther" los vientos te vuelan la peluca. No puedo hablar de gustos, pero para probar equipos son infaltables.Obviamente las versiones en Flac.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 13, 2011)

Ahhh...gracias! Había encontrado "en una estantería" esos discos HEND pero no sabía si pedir que me los prestaran o nó...no había leído nada acerca de ellos. Pero ahora se los voy a pedir para ver que tal se escuchan.
Y sip, la verdad es que el estilo que tiene Musica Nuda es bastante cansador, y la  forma "rebelde" en la que canta la chica es pesada...pesada...., pero voy a ver si sigo restreando el "Live at Fip"...
PD: El que me prestaron (se llama "Musica Nuda", nada más) era una imagen .APE, así que tuve que grabarlo...


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 13, 2011)

Cheee, no sean injustos con Rode, el se pasa un poco (en realidad no se pasa, es lo teòrico!!), pero despues aclara que debajo de los 40Hz. no hay casi nada grabado, y habla del bajo contenido energètico y bla bla bla, con lo que no es necesaria la potencia teorica, si no que con menos alcanza..
Lo de probar el parlante en la caja a 20Hz. con buena potencia, creo haberlo leido en su pàgina, en el foro o en algun mail, que le paso con un parlante con determinadas caracteristicas, de escuchar ruido.
Asi es que terminò haciendo con èxito el sub, con un parlante pedorro de car audio, y le funko OK. No depende, evidentemente, de la calidad del parlante, si no, de sus paràmetros.
Sds.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 13, 2011)

Antes no habia mucho , ehbressan ... ahora cada vez hay mas... ni hablar de las pelis , las cortinas de los canales y las radios, tambien , como Padre de Bajista te digo que la fundamental de los de 5 cuerdas es de 30Hz... destructora del parlante mas pintado .


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 13, 2011)

Mirà vos, la Mi del de 4 es de 42,5 Hz. maso...
Sds.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2011)

! Gracias y felicitaciones por el aporte ¡


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2011)

Bueno...revolviendo un poco en el sitio de Sigfried Linkwitz encontré *este artículo* que está bastante relacionado al diseño de mi subwoofer. En él van a poder encontrar un análisis serio de las necesidades reales de potencia para excitar un subwoofer cuando se usa la Transformación de Linkwitz y la justificación de por qué es así.

En el primer post de este tema dije que ESP estaba medio ido de mambo con las necesidades de potencia para la LT, y este artículo muestra en forma teórica y práctica por qué es así.

Espero que disfruten de su lectura.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 27, 2011)

Excmo Profe: 
ya que sos un experto en la pagina de Linkwitz ...fijate esto  _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/561197/ _

... a ver si me podes ayudar , por ahi descubrimos algo!


----------



## ehbressan (Sep 27, 2011)

Si, esta bueno Eduardo, pero si no entendí mal, los requerimientos de potencia con la LTC son las que puede soportar la excursión del parlante, y como recomienda ESP, cuanto mas excursion mejor (mas Baja Frecuencia, mas SPL), con el parlante ideal (mucho Xmax), los requerimientos de potencia serán mayores, debido a que tambien se obtendran, para una determinada frecuencia en el low end, mas SPL (siempre hablando de caja chica y LTC).
Por tema de aceleración, los requerimientos crecen en el Hiend, pero ese es otro tema, estoy errado?
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2011)

Es que no es necesariamente como lo has entendido. Acá abajo copio las conclusiones del estudio:



			
				Sigfried Linkwitz dijo:
			
		

> The woofer's Xmax limits the maximum SPL at the low end     of its frequency range. *Amplifier power is rarely an issue.*
> 
> Going up in frequency the amplifier is likely to have a     clipped output voltage. The driver impedance is still relatively high in the     frequency region above its mechanical resonance. *The voltage, required to     drive the current that is necessary to reach Xmax, is not available from the     amplifier's power supply.*
> 
> At the high end of the woofer's frequency range Xmax     can typically not be obtained, because the current that can be delivered is     limited by the safe current capability of the amplifier's output devices and     the power supply's storage capacitors. The driver impedance has a minimum in     this frequency region *and even when the amplifier's output voltage is within     its range, the current becomes limited.*



Así que a partir de esto, parece que el mejor amplificador no es un clase AB sino un clase G o H con diferentes rieles de alimentación:



			
				Sigfried Linkwitz dijo:
			
		

> *The ideal amplifier would have variable supply rail voltages*, so that it can deliver large current when the voltage is low and only needs to supply high voltage when the current demand is low.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh God, what a messy explanation , can't catch it completely 

desde mi profunda ignorancia , en definitiva, podes darle potencia hasta la Xmax ... ahora eso que la fuente no pueda dar la corriente que necesita... (??) 
Por supuesto que los clase H son mas eficientes ... y mejor aun los clase D ( aunque sean ariscos ) ... muero por probar los TDA nuevos .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 28, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Oh God, what a messy explanation , can't catch it completely


Tenés que seguir el análisis de las curvas que está antes 



AntonioAA dijo:


> desde mi profunda ignorancia , en definitiva, podes darle potencia hasta la Xmax ... ahora eso que la fuente no pueda dar la corriente que necesita... (??)


Es para el ejemplo que el ha propuesto, pero tenés que seguir el análisis de las curvas que está antes 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Por supuesto que los clase H son mas eficientes ... y mejor aun los clase D ( aunque sean ariscos ) ... muero por probar los TDA nuevos .


Es que no es un tema de eficiencia, sino de necesidad de variar la operación desde entrega en alta corriente a entrega en alta tensión.

PD: Tengo tres chips TDA7490 (25+25W clase D) que la gente de ST me envió para evaluar, pero no he tenido tiempo de hacer el PCB


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 28, 2011)

Que bien lo tuyo! ... yo como siempre pensando en el bajo , apuntaba al TDA8950 ... 2x150 o 1x300!!!
.... pero tendria que avanzar con las fuentes conmutadas , el trafo para eso puede ser enorme y carisimo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 28, 2011)

Ahhhh...bueno!!!!...usted siempre yendo a las ligas mayores!!!!
Yo solo quería evaluar que tal son para HiFi, por que tengo algunas reservas sobre estos amplificadores. Bueno...no sobre los amplis en sí, sino con el nivel de EMI que generan y desparraman por todas partes....mas aún si le ponés una SMPS.
Ya tengo la experiencia del fuc@#$% dvdplayer y TV LED, que si los enciendo, no puedo pillar ni AM ni FM en el sinto Sansui...y eso como que me molesta....


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 28, 2011)

Si te remontas hacia atras.. me pase casi 1 año peleando con los Clase D de Tagle... logré 1 (UNO ) que anda perfecto ... y es cierto lo de la EMI... me volvio loco cuando quise ponerlo con un pre en el mismo gabinete. Por eso me interesa que sean integrados como los TDA.
Por algo dije que eran "ariscos" ....
Pero gran parte de la culpa es el armado discreto y los componentes de M&$#@ que conseguimos aca.
Yo creo que son el futuro , esta habiendo diseños increibles del tamaño de un tupper .
En unos años estaremos debatiendo sobre los AB como ahora sobre las valvulas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 28, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Si te remontas hacia atras.. me pase casi 1 año peleando con los Clase D de Tagle... logré 1 (UNO ) que anda perfecto ... y es cierto lo de la EMI... me volvio loco cuando quise ponerlo con un pre en el mismo gabinete. Por eso me interesa que sean integrados como los TDA.
> Por algo dije que eran "ariscos" ....


Y....habrá que seguir estudiando como aplacar las interferencias 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Pero gran parte de la culpa es el armado discreto y los componentes de M&$#@ que conseguimos aca.
> Yo creo que son el futuro , esta habiendo diseños increibles del tamaño de un tupper .


Seeep...yo estoy convencido de que son el futuro, el "problema" es no pueden armarlos (a los discretos) los principiantes...y ni hablar de los componentes truchos. Ahora con los clase D integrados, la historia es otra..en cuanto al armado, pero el put#@%@o de la EMI sigue molestando siempre. Y si bien la EMI está a frecuencias altas....no debería estar ahí...para empezar.
Si bien hay CI y esquemas discretos, esta tecnología todavía es "incipiente" en algunos aspectos y no apta para "tiernos", al menos hasta que cambiemos la forma de pensar 



AntonioAA dijo:


> En unos años estaremos debatiendo sobre los AB como ahora sobre las valvulas


Naaaaaa.......los AB y las válvulas son animales muuuuy diferentes. Y mientras existan los transistores (y tienen para rato) van a existir los AB. Las válvulas ya murieron....y que me perdonen los audiófilos...nunca deberían haber nacido, pero así es la evolución de la tecnología


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 28, 2011)

Yo personalmente tengo un hueco grande de formacion en RF ... en la Facu NO VIMOS NADA. Eramos la 2da. camada de "Electronicos Puros" , derivados de Electricista y la orientación era a Control Automatico.
Despues la vida hizo que menos viera aun....
Respecto a los componentes, fijate que ahora estan saliendo "pares" de mosfet IRF con capacidades de gate muuuuuy chiquititas , tambien si lo haces con SMD  se reduce todo.... pero ya no esta a nuestro alcance y no justamente por "tiernos" ...ya no me hago en un hervor!


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 28, 2011)

Pregunta de ignorante, todo este EMI que causan los clase D ¿no se puede eliminar con buenos gabinetes de chapa, mallas y cobre en lugares críticos? pregunto por que la electrónica no es mi fuerte y no entiendo bien por que emiten EMI estos aparatos (mas allá de que trabajan a alta frecuencia) si están dentro de una jaula de Faraday.
Gracias!


----------



## renanvinicius (Sep 28, 2011)

se supone que en un mundo ideal si. pero como no lo estamos la jaulas de faraday no eliminan las emi sino las atenua en mayor o menos medida.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 28, 2011)

Cuando entras en RF , Juan , las pistas de la placa son antenas , por eso el tema de SMD y placas con plano de masa , etc.. Con componentes discretos comunes, de los que podemos soldar .. no es facil evitar . Es como si quisieras hacer que un tweeter ande a 50Khz ... los problemas que te vas a encontrar son otros que para las frecuencias tradicionales y te vas a encontrar que la tecnologia constructiva "normal" no te sirve.


----------



## renanvinicius (Sep 28, 2011)

vamos que o haces los diseños como lo arias en RF o las emi te comen vivo no¿


----------



## 0002 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hablando en un caso muy particular, los clase D, de Ejtagle son la única medida "barata" de realizar por ahora algo decente como lo que presenta Ezavalla (cosa que tengo muucha intencion de hacer), debido a que un clase H en mi ciudad, es casi comprar algo de fabrica, *cosa que no me parece del todo* , en cuanto a lo de la EMI, dirían por ahí, sólo hay que buscarle el punto débil, y solito cae . Aunque habría que esperar, y cosa que sería muy alentadora, toparse con otro obstáculo a vencer.


----------



## Alejoturismo (Oct 13, 2011)

Buenas noches, ante todo las gracias infinitas a Ezavalla por desburrarme nuevamente como es costumbre en él y en varios de los integrantes de este foro.
Los contacto para solicitarles un consejo o mejor dicho otro punto de vista.
Les comento que me hice de un subwoofer, estoy en el dilema de armar un bafle en suspensión acústica o bass réflex.
A sabiendas de los pro y contras de cada configuración considero que tener otro punto de vista del que hacer me resulta muy útil.
El nuevo integrante de la familia es un Blaupunkt, modelo VPw380, de 15 pulgadas y les detalla abajo los parámetros TS.
Lo voy a amplificar con una potencia monofónica para embutir en el bafle de 250 Wrms en 8 Oms / 500 Wrms en 4 Oms, potencia real entre 20 hz y 20 khz.
Saludos y gracias.


Parámetros.
Qts: 0,336
Vas: 60.6 L
Fs: 28 hz
Re: 3,6 Ohm
Xmax: 15 mm
Z: 4 Ohm
Qms: 3,6
Qes: 0,37
SPL: 93 db
Sd: 0,0510 m²


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 13, 2011)

Hola Alejo:
Ese parlante pinta muuuy interesante, aunque tiene un Vas muy chico para ser de 15"...o sea que es de suspensión muy dura o el parámetro está chueco. Contanos que te salió de los ensayos del WinISD para ver como se porta en uno y otro tipo de caja.


----------



## Alejoturismo (Oct 13, 2011)

Buenas noches Ezavalla, gracias ante todo por responder.
Te comento que es un parlante muy pero muy duro, según el manual que trae, aconseja una caja de 45 litros con un tubo de sintonía de 10 cm de diámetro por 65 cm de profundidad. Winisd me grafica lo que paso en imágenes, en bafle abierto un tubo de sintonía de 10 x 60 cm con 45 litros. Y en suspensión acústica da 18.5 litros!!!. Me parece extraño tan poco litarge.
Como dato adicional, el manual no hace mención a bafle  en suspensión acústica. Adjunto los archivos Windsd. 
Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 14, 2011)

Parece un despe***te ese parlante ! Lo compraste en Arg?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2011)

Alejoturismo dijo:


> Te comento que es un parlante muy pero muy duro, según el manual que trae, aconseja una caja de 45 litros con un tubo de sintonía de 10 cm de diámetro por 65 cm de profundidad. Winisd me grafica lo que paso en imágenes, en bafle abierto un tubo de sintonía de 10 x 60 cm con 45 litros.


Y....está "bastante" bien para un subwofer aunque el tubo me parece exageradamente largo, y si el parlante es de 15", para meter ese caño dentro de la caja y mantener los 45 lts...vas a tener problemas 



Alejoturismo dijo:


> Y en suspensión acústica da 18.5 litros!!!. Me parece extraño tan poco litarge.


No es tan extraño si mirás el Vas que tiene. El Qts del parlante es muy bueno para una caja sellada, con lo que el Qtc te queda en 0.7 ...un Butterworth de 2º orden casi perfecto. El problema es la Fs que se te vá a 60Hz en ese caso y vas a tener que ecualizar como yo hice para bajarla.

Está complicado usar bien ese parlante.... ...sobre todo por que está diseñado para los espacios de un auto


----------



## Alejoturismo (Oct 14, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Parece un despe***te ese parlante ! Lo compraste en Arg?



Antonio, buen día.
Si se consigue en la Argentina, es difícil por el recorte de la importación ya casi no entran.
Esperemos a que los mismos que restringe la importación promuevan la fabricación. 



ezavalla dijo:


> Está complicado usar bien ese parlante....



Si esta complicado. Calculo que me orientaré por un bafle abierto. 
Tengo mucho para leer de vuestros comentarios y cultivarme de conocimientos, sobre todo la parte de ecualizar para bajar la Fs.
Otra complicación es el peso mismo del parlante que anda tranquilamente por encima de los 25 Kg, si bien no lo pese es muy pesado.
A leer, no queda otra, como siempre gracias y los mantengo al tanto de lo que haga así me corrigen antes de continuar trabajando en base a algún error.
Alejandro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2011)

Alejoturismo dijo:


> A leer, no queda otra, como siempre gracias y los mantengo al tanto de lo que haga así me corrigen antes de continuar trabajando en base a algún error.


Dale, andá informando que encontrás, pero antes que nada realizá las pruebas en el WinISD por que te va a orientar para donde ir en forma correcta cuando ajustés los volumenes y los ports.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 14, 2011)

Yo le haria una ventana rectangular de todo el ancho y contra uno de los bordes ... facil de hacer . OBVIO que calculando con el WinIsd el largo para la nueva area de ventana. 
Para mi quedaría UNA DELICIA .
Y no lo inventé yo sino que lo hacen pavotes como http://www.eighteensound.com/


----------



## Alejoturismo (Oct 14, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Yo le haria una ventana rectangular de todo el ancho y contra uno de los bordes ... facil de hacer . OBVIO que calculando con el WinIsd el largo para la nueva area de ventana.
> Para mi quedaría UNA DELICIA .
> Y no lo inventé yo sino que lo hacen pavotes como http://www.eighteensound.com/



No es mala la idea Antonio, para nada mala. Ya me pongo a tirar didujos y ver como quedan.


----------



## cyverlarva (Oct 14, 2011)

El tubo de sintonia no se puede plegar dentro de la caja? Por lo que se la sintonia del tubo esta dado por el volumen de aire que entra dentro del tubo, no necesariamente tiene que ser recto, podes plegarlo con un tubo de PVC y un par de codos. De hecho he visto diseños asi, en donde el tubo tiene un codo y continua a 90 grados.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 15, 2011)

Claro que si , cyver ! ...mirá este que esta un poco mas loco que nostoros:
http://www.subwoofer-builder.com/projects.htm

Los baffles que arme con los GB los hice con una curva de PVC ...

Tambien hice esto: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/500595/ _

que me anduvo FANTASTICO....
esta en un punto medio entre bass-reflex y horn .


----------



## cyverlarva (Oct 15, 2011)

Excelente laburo Antonio, mi experiencia con subs es muy escueta, tan solo 2 subs de 15 en caja sellada, bajaban muy bien, para ser lo que eran los drivers, sin correccion de ningun tipo. Me entretuvieron durante muucho tiempo.

Cuando termine los Books ire por un buen sub, asi que preparense, los voy a molestar mucho!!!


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 16, 2011)

Me va a encantar "meter mano "  en tu proyecto !! ... asi que quedo a la espera .
Yo no construyo mas nada por ahora porque no me entra mas nada en mi casa!!


----------



## Alejoturismo (Oct 16, 2011)

Gente querida, buen domingo.
Les comento que me decidí por realizar un bafle bass reflex. Probando con Winisd me dio un bafle de 45 litros, en la configuración Quiasi-butlerworth, un tubo de sintonía de 8,20 cm diámetro x 27,22 cm largo.
Es una configuración muy parecida a la que trae el manual, se ve que hicieron bien los deberes ja. Les paso la captura de pantalla de Winisd.
Jugando con Winisd este bafle da una respuesta bastante plana, solo una muy pequeña disminución de la respuesta entre 50 hz y 200 hz, esta disminución como máximo es de -0,324 dB. consulto, ¿esto no es grave no?, consulto ya que es la primera vez que armo un sub y necesito que me desburren. Como dato adicional, pienso cortar la frecuencia de uso del sub entre los 80 o 100 hz, casi seguro 80 hz.
Con respecto al tubo de sintonía me decidí por este diámetro ya que uno de 10 cm terminaba siendo más largo que el bafle mismo. Si bien estuve atento a lo que comento Antonio y Cyverlarva, me termine decidiendo por este número en el diámetro.
Si consideran que haya que realizar cambios por favor corríjanme.
Mientras me pongo a  ver los temas de diseño del bafle, relleno interno, grosor de la madera, orientación del tuno de sintonía ( hacia adelante, atrás. hacia abajo).
Tengo mucho para ver.
Gracias por su ayuda.
Alejandro.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 16, 2011)

Alejoturismo dijo:


> Jugando con Winisd este bafle da una respuesta bastante plana, solo una muy pequeña disminución de la respuesta entre 50 hz y 200 hz, esta disminución como máximo es de -0,324 dB. consulto, ¿esto no es grave no?, consulto ya que es la primera vez que armo un sub y necesito que me desburren.


Está bastante bien así. Si no es posible dejarlo completamente plano, las pequeñas variaciones que tiene no te van a traer ningún problema.



Alejoturismo dijo:


> Como dato adicional, pienso cortar la frecuencia de uso del sub entre los 80 o 100 hz, casi seguro 80 hz.


El corte superior del sub no es al boleo!!!, ya que depende del corte inferior de las columnas/staélites/lo que sea que tengas como parlantes principales. Claro que esto es si querés lograr un verdadero HiFi y no solo un refuerzo de graves...que es algo completamente diferente.

Saludos!


----------



## Alejoturismo (Oct 16, 2011)

Ezavalla, gracias por responder.
Me quedo más tranquilo con respecto a la linealidad de la respuesta, gracias por la aclaración.
Con respecto al corte del sub, te comento que lo uso como refuerzo de bajos en 2.1 y para lo que es cine en casa tanto en 5.1 / 6.1.
El porqué de dos tipos de corte se debe a que cuando lo uso como refuerzo de graves en 2.1 lo corto en 80 hz que es lo mínimo que me permite el crosover digital del receptor AV que uso. Los bafles que uso como principales y central responden muy bien en frecuencias bajas, cuentan cada uno de ellos con dos woofer de 10” de GB Audio, y los satélites si bien tiene un woofer pequeño de 6½”, también responden muy bien hasta los 80hz. 
Ahora cuando lo utilizo con audio que ya trae el canal .1, configuro el corte dependiendo lo que vaya a escuchar, ejemplo, si es una película y el sub va a trabajar por sobre todo en explosiones lo corto en 80 hz, si lo que voy a ver es audio musical (recitales / audio musical multicanal) casi siempre subo el corte a 100 ya que el sub suele quedar afectado a instrumentos como bajos y contrabajos. Por suerte el receptor me da vs opciones de corte, como 80hz 90hz 100hz 110hz 120hz 150hz 200hz 250hz.
Gracias nuevamente por la ayuda que me das. Me es de muchísima utilidad.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2011)

en el primer post ezavalla dijo:


> Las ganancias de los amplificadores son datos constructivos y elegidos por mí, así que las conozco, y las sensibilidades también las conozco por que son datos propios de los parlantes, aunque los valores que he usado son los que se desprenden de las mediciones que hice.
> De esta manera tenemos dos etapas, cada una con un grupo de ganancias involucradas y conocidas, excepto una de ellas para el subwoofer, así que hay que aplicar algo de matemática básica para lograr encontrarla (sistema de una ecuación con una incógnita, la ven los chicos de cuarto grado ). Las ecuaciones de partida son:
> Para los Mid+Hi, la ganancia total será:
> *Gmh = 0dB + 25.73dB + 93.14dB*​y para el subwoofer será:
> ...



Not so easy!  Hay que seguir estudiando...

Resulta que por más que he ajustado el canal del subwoofer tal como resultó del cálculo de arriba, en la escucha normal se percibe una suerte de "exceso de graves" cuando estos están presentes en el rango de frecuencias donde opera el subwoofer, pero no sucede cuando están en el rango cubierto por los satélites   , aunque ya sé que tengo un modo resonante activo en los 40Hz....pero no es ahí solamente donde se presenta el exceso.

Y yo me preguntaba: Que corno es lo que pasa?????...Así que tuve que ir de vuelta a leer a los que saben: Don Linkwitz y el libro de electroacústica, y el resultado es simple: Al estar el subwoofer apoyado en el piso, la radiación del mismo pasa de ser de espacio-completo (full-space) a medio-espacio (half-space), lo que trae un refuerzo de 6dB en todo el rango de frecuencias cubierto por el sub   (estas cosas suceden cuando uno lee y no le da bola..LPM). En conclusión, de donde está ajustado el sub ahora tengo que bajarle 6dB, o lo que es lo mismo...a la mitad en tensión. El ajuste real se hace de otra manera un poco mas sofisticada, pero la voy a aplicar en mi proximo sistema de parlantes. Por ahora, a este le voy a hacer unas pruebas para cerciorarme de que este es en realidad el problema y luego lo voy a ajustar como les he contado.... proximamente les informo los resultados....


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 21, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Al estar el subwoofer apoyado en el piso, la radiación del mismo pasa de ser de espacio-completo (full-space) a medio-espacio (half-space), lo que trae un refuerzo de 6dB en todo el rango de frecuencias cubierto por el sub


Y algunos fabricantes de altavoces colocan esos +6 dB en su especificación de sensibilidad a 1 W/m pero no dicen explícitamente (algunos no dicen nada) que fue medido a medio espacio (2pi). 

Por acá una toma de un libro, se puede ampliar tiene buena resolución:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 21, 2011)

Yoangel:
Muchas gracias por el aporte! Ahí está muy claramente especificado lo que sucede.

Este fin de semana estuve "tocando" el ajuste del crossover para compensar la ganancia de los 6dB por el efecto del half-space, y la verdad es que ha mejorado mucho.
No he hecho mediciones por que tenía que sacar medio equipo de audio a la terraza para tener resultados en "espacio libre", pero escuchando normalmente en la sala se han reducido notablemente los retumbes de los graves, y el nivel audible de los graves se ha _*normalizado*_ y la música suena mucho mas parecido a lo que ejecutan las bandas en vivo...al menos el bombo de la batería suena como yo siempre he escuchado que suena 
Estoy seguro que esto puede mejorarse un poco mas, por que le he bajado los 6dB en el crossover sin mediar mucho más análisis, pero les garantizo que la mejora es muy notoria.

PD1: Esto no sirve para aquellos que les gustan los graves que "les patean en el pecho" ...esto sirve solo para aproximarse mas al sonido real de la grabación.

PD2: Ya estoy pensando casi con absoluta certeza que en estas condiciones de operación, es completamente innecesario un amplificador de alta potencia para el subwoofer...LPM

Saludos!


----------



## Dave02 (Feb 5, 2012)

Muy buen tema, cuando compre el sub con 2 tda2050 en bridge, voy a hacerme las mediciones y cuento como me fue.

/offtopic

Vi que hablaban de jazz y se me hizo inevitable publicar esto:





saludos y suerte !

/offtopic


----------



## LuisTesla (Jun 13, 2012)

Como siempre Ezavala un post atrapante!

  Lei en el post sobre la grabacion de Jazz para probar el sistema, recomiendo Pink floyd "The wall",parece trillado no? bueno busquen la edicion del sello MFSL ( Mobility fidelity sound lab) ,para mi fue toda una experiencia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2012)

LuisTesla dijo:


> Como siempre Ezavala un post atrapante!


Gracias por el cumplido!!



LuisTesla dijo:


> Lei en el post sobre la grabacion de Jazz para probar el sistema, recomiendo Pink floyd "The wall",parece trillado no? bueno busquen la edicion del sello MFSL ( Mobility fidelity sound lab) ,para mi fue toda una experiencia.


Sep...lo busqué y escuché...LPM que buena grabación!!!!!


----------

